# HTC Desire HD mit Branding kaufen? (t-mobile)



## Core152 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte mir zu oder unmittelbar nach Weihnachten ein neues Smartphone zulegen, da mein Nokia 6320 den Geist aufgibt.

Das HTC Desire HD finde ich seehr attraktiv, aber ohne Branding gibts das erst ab 560€.
Deshalb hab ich gedacht eins mit Branding zu bestellen: 
HTC Desire HD mit Branding

Kann ich das Branding entfernen?
Was ist der Unterschied, wenn ich eins mit Branding bestelle anstatt eins ohne?
Hab ich nach dem Entfernen vom Branding irgendwelche Nachteile im Vergleich zu einem ohne Branding gekauften?


Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe .


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire HD mit Branding kaufen?*



Core152 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte mir zu oder unmittelbar nach Weihnachten ein neues Smartphone zulegen, da mein Nokia 6320 den Geist aufgibt.
> 
> ...



Wenn kein Vertrag dabei ist , kein Sim/Netlock (bei dem ersten Anbieter wird das z.B. extra angegeben ) dann sollte kein großer Unterschied sein. Ein Branding ist normalerweise z.B. ein andere Bootscreen , oder vorkonfigurierte Einstellungen.

Wie es beim Desire HD jetzt im Speziellen aussieht kann ich dir zwar nicht sagen , aber bei meinem Galaxy S war bis auf Bootscreen und anderer Startseite nicht viel gebrandet  Der Händler sollte das aber wissen.

Entfernen geht nicht so einfach , dazu müsstest du es rooten wobei du die Garantie verlierst und das(geringe) Risiko eingehst dass Handy zu schrotten


----------



## Core152 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab grad gelesen, dass man das Desire HD auch wieder branden könnte.
Dann würde auch die Garantie wieder da sein.

Da es aber trotzdem noch ein Risiko ist werde ich nur debranden, wenn ich durch das Branding zu sehr eingeschränkt bin.

Deshalb ist es für mich sehr wichtig zu wissen, ob da SIM-Lock oder sowas drauf ist?


----------



## DeRtoZz (6. Dezember 2010)

Mein Vater hat sich vor kurzem ein HTC HD2 bei ebay gekauft, es soll auch ein Gerät mit Brandig gewesen sein, doch dabei hatte es kein Branding auf dem Boot Screen oder Gehäuse, es soll an der etwas angepassten Firmware sein. Doch das Gerät war frei nutzbar.


----------



## nemetona (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe ein HTC Desire HD in der Vodafone-Ausführung.
Das DHD hat keinen SIM/Net-Lock, es lässt sich mit beliebigen Karten betreiben.
Das Branding beschränkt sich auf einen Vodafone Bootscreen, ein paar 360 App´s und die Voreinstellungen wie APN, Startseite usw..

Das Branding lässt sich entfernen, damit erlischt aber die Garantie!!!



			
				Core152 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab grad gelesen, dass man das Desire HD auch wieder branden könnte.
> Dann würde auch die Garantie wieder da sein.



Falsch, sobald man sich an die Modifikation wagt ist die Garantie erloschen und nicht wieder herstellbar.
Wenn man versucht den Urzustand wieder herzustellen um die Modifikationen zu verschleiern ist die einfach Betrug.

Mich schränkt das Branding nicht ein, die 360App´s nutze ich eh nicht, bei dem Fast-Boot des DHD sieht man von dem Bootscreen auch nicht viel, und die Settings für APN, Startseite usw. lassen sich auch ohne Verlust der Garantie an den eigenen Provider anpassen.


----------



## STSLeon (6. Dezember 2010)

Android Updates brauchen länger, wenn man über ein Handy mit Branding verfügt. Google veröffentlicht das Update, der Handyhersteller passt es an und der Anbieter dann nochmal. Dann lieber frei


----------



## pixelflair (6. Dezember 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Android Updates brauchen länger, wenn man über ein Handy mit Branding verfügt. Google veröffentlicht das Update, der Handyhersteller passt es an und der Anbieter dann nochmal. Dann lieber frei



dafür gibts dann ja immernoch root


----------



## Core152 (6. Dezember 2010)

nemetona schrieb:


> Falsch, sobald man sich an die Modifikation wagt ist die Garantie erloschen und nicht wieder herstellbar.
> Wenn man versucht den Urzustand wieder herzustellen um die Modifikationen zu verschleiern ist die einfach Betrug.



Die Frage wäre dann ja nur, ob die das mitkriegen würden .


Wenn da kein SIM-Lock drauf ist passt ja alles. Dann hol ich mir eine Karte von blau.de oder so mit dem 1GB Daten Rarif .


Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

